# 2 x 7" Leather Headrest Monitors!



## e36PiMP (Dec 22, 2005)

I had these in my old car (e36) but i got in an accident as some of u my remember and i salvaged parts from it. These screen were one of those things. They were in the car for 3 days before the accident happened. Screens are in mint condition scratch free and brnad new. All the wiring is included. Follow this link for more information. The colour i have is the tan ones!

http://www.mp3playerstore.com/stuff_you_need/special/IN-737.htm

I paid $279 plus $49 shipping but make me a reasonable offer and i wont reject it. I will charge only actual shipping cost. Send me an email at bushwacker(at)gmail(dot)com with an offer and ill get back to u asap


----------

